# KUALA LUMPUR | 8 Conlay - Kempinski Hotel & Residences | 308m | 1010ft | 72 fl | 277m | 909ft | 61 fl | 260m | 853ft | 56 fl | U/C



## davidwsk

Project Name: 8 Conlay (Previously Suasana Simfoni)
Floors: 72 fl (Tallest)
Height: 308m
Categories: Hotel (Kempinski) and Residentials
Developer: KSK Land







Branded Serviced Residences Serviced By Kempinski‎ | 8 Conlay


Latest Luxury Branded Residences Located in KL City Centre. Near to Pavilion Shopping Mall & MRT Station. Get Project Details & Exclusive Insights Now!




www.8conlay.com


----------



## davidwsk

In 2010



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## davidwsk

2011



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## davidwsk

2011


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/drgonzo/6159318697/


----------



## davidwsk

2011 


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## davidwsk

In 2012



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur by MarieSweden, on Flickr
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by MarieSweden, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

2012



sam79 said:


> 110720121861 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 110720121860 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 110720121856 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 110720121855 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110720121854 by suff79, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Sept 2012



davidwsk said:


> 29-9-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nadine TA. on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

Dec 2012



archilover said:


> DSC_2178 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

feb 2013



nazrey said:


> Night by Sham_ClickAddict, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

June 2013



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/keuynish/8979124289/


----------



## archilover

DSC01190 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## davidwsk

--


----------



## davidwsk

July 16, 2013



dengilo said:


>


----------



## davidwsk

*Floors revised to 60 fl , 55fl , 50 fl*




patchay said:


> Superb news.
> 
> 
> *KSK taps Kempinski for Conlay project* :banana:
> By SHAREN KAUR | 16 April 2014| last updated at 12:29AM
> http://www.nst.com.my/business/todayspaper/ksk-taps-kempinski-for-conlay-project-1.569291
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: KSK Group Bhd will bring Europe's oldest luxury hotel outfit, Kempinski, to its RM4 billion Jalan Conlay project, here, adding another opulent accommodation to the city, said sources.
> 
> Formerly known as Kurnia Asia Bhd, the group is developing a mixed-use project on a 1.6ha site in Jalan Conlay, next to Prince Hotel & Residence.
> 
> KSK acquired the land for RM568 million from Suasana Simfoni Sdn Bhd in a deal that was completed last month.
> 
> The project will be developed by its subsidiary, KSK Land Sdn Bhd, and will *feature three towers and a 200,000 sq ft retail podium*.
> 
> *The sources said the tallest tower is 60-storey high and will house the five-star hotel and serviced apartments, which are expected to be managed by Kempinski.
> 
> The other two blocks, standing at 50 and 55 storeys each, will comprise luxury condominiums.*
> 
> According to the sources, KSK had considered either Kempinski and Nevada-based gaming and hospitality company, MGM Resorts International, to manage the hotel and serviced residences.
> 
> Kempinski is an international hotel chain founded in Berlin, Germany, in 1897.
> 
> It is majority controlled by Thailand's Crown Property Bureau, a Royal Thailand authority responsible for administering the properties of the Royal House of Thailand.
> 
> Kempinski operates around 80 historic grand hotels, city hotels, resorts and residences in 30 countries in Europe, the Middle East, Africa and Asia.
> 
> KSK Land will develop the Conlay project starting year-end. The project is slated to be completed by 2020.
> 
> "KSK Land will also launch the condominiums by year-end. No price is fixed yet, but it will surely be above RM2,500 per sq ft.
> 
> "There will be competition from *Banyan Tree residences and Harrods Hotel, which are also under construction in Jalan Conlay*. KSK Land, however, is bullish on property sales and is targeting 50 per cent local investors," the sources said.
> 
> The KSK group is expected to use part of the RM1.63 billion obtained from the sale of its core insurance business, Kurnia Insurans (M) Bhd, to AmG Insurance Bhd in September 2012, to fund the project's initial stage.
> 
> The group, which currently focuses on growing its two general insurance operations in Indonesia and Thailand, ventured into property development last year.


----------


----------



## rizalhakim

CADANGAN PEMBANGUNAN 3 BLOK (51 TINGKAT, 56 TINGKAT DAN 60 TINGKAT) & 3 TINGKAT RUANG PERNIAGAAN..

http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=526895&S=S


----------



## davidwsk

Great Addition to Harrods Hotel & Residences Bukit Bintang ! :applause::applause::applause:










http://www.facebook.com/skyscrapercitymalaysia
http://www.8conlay.com


----------



## davidwsk

--


----------



## davidwsk

davidwsk said:


> *KSK Land: Listing an option*
> 
> 29 May 2014
> 
> EXPANSION: Company’s focus now is on building property development portfolio
> 
> 
> KSK Land Sdn Bhd, the property arm of KSK Group Bhd, may consider raising capital from the local stock exchange in the future to expand, says its chief.
> 
> 
> “We may list KSK Land to raise funds, but at the moment there are no plans. The focus currently is to build the property development portfolio of the company by undertaking luxury projects in the Klang Valley and Penang. In the future, we will expand in Central London,” said its managing director Joanne Kua.
> 
> KSK Group has two general insurance operations in Indonesia and Thailand.
> 
> 
> It ventured into property development last year, after selling its core insurance business, Kurnia Insurans (M) Bhd, to AmG Insurance Bhd in September 2012.
> 
> KSK Land’s flagship project is 8Conlay, which is a luxury mixed commercial development located on Jalan Conlay, next to Prince Hotel & Residence here.
> 
> 
> Kua said the projected gross development value for 8Conlay is RM4 billion.
> 
> 
> The gross development cost for the project, including land acquisition, is RM2.37 billion.
> 
> 8Conlay will feature three towers and an eight-storey podium for retail and parking.
> 
> *The tallest tower is 60 storeys high and will house a five-star hotel and serviced residences totalling 601 units.*
> 
> *The other two blocks, standing at 51 and 56 storeys each, will comprise 1,147 units of serviced apartments.*
> 
> 
> Kua said the serviced apartments will be developed in four phases, and Phase 1 will launch early next year at an average RM2,500 per sq ft.
> 
> “We will call for tenders in the third or fourth quarter of this year. We expect construction to commence by early next year,” she said at a media briefing here yesterday. Kua said the hotel, serviced residences and serviced apartments will be managed by an international hotel operator.
> 
> 
> She said, KSK Land is in talks with two to three hotel operators, but declined to name them.
> 
> 
> Business Times has reported that the company is talking to Kempinski, Europe’s oldest luxury hotel outfit, and Nevada-based gaming and hospitality company, MGM Resorts International, to manage the properties.
> 
> More: http://www.nst.com.my/business/nation/ksk-land-listing-an-option-1.607097#ixzz333wwoIOc


--------


----------



## KillerZavatar

davidwsk said:


> Great Addition to Harrods Hotel & Residences Bukit Bintang ! :applause::applause::applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/skyscrapercitymalaysia
> http://www.8conlay.com


:drool: how have i missed these amazing designs


----------



## Dean_14

13 May 2016

IMG_2944 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## realitybites-u

promulgate said:


> Source: BENOY


 credit to promulgate


----------



## Dean_14

Oct 2016

2 big holes

kempinski by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Still on prep site?


----------



## Munwon

Yes, update please!


----------



## akif90

- edit: dmca


----------



## davidwsk

aiman! said:


> *8 Conlay Sale Gallery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine


..


----------



## davidwsk

Project starts..



> Thursday, 29 June 2017 | MYT 1:25 PM
> *Kumpulan Jetson bags RM919m project from China firm*
> BY JOSEPH CHIN
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Kumpulan Jetson Bhd bagged a RM919.32mil contract to build high-rise serviced apartments and a hotel along Jalan Conlay here.
> 
> The construction company announced on Thursday it had accepted the sub-contract for the projects from MCC Overseas (M) Sdn Bhd, which is a subsidiary of China Metallurgical Group Corporation.
> 
> At RM919.32mil, this is 9.5 times its current market capitalisation of RM96.94mil at midday. Its share price rose 3.5 sen to 48 sen.
> 
> Jetson said the building works were valued at RM336.67mil and prime cost and provision sum at RM582.65mil.
> 
> Under phase one, it involved the basement and a 10-story podium block, while under phase two, the Tower A comprises of 61 stories of serviced apartments and phase three or Tower B is 56 stories of seriviced apartments.
> 
> Phase four is Tower C which comprises of a 72-storey hotel and hotel suites.


Read more at http://www.thestar.com.my/business/...-project-from-china-firm/#GLRQTK62AOIojRD4.99


----------



## davidwsk

Tallest 308m



> 【MCC Overseas (Malaysia) Wins EPC Bid for 8 CONLAY Complex Project developed by KSK Group】
> View：39 Date：2017-06-19
> On June 15th
> MCC Overseas (Malaysia) won the EPC bid for
> 8 CONLAY Complex Project developed by KSK Group
> and the commencement ceremony was held on that day.
> 
> Located in downtown Kuala Lumpur, the project sits
> next to the
> Twin Towers Commercial Area.
> It covers an area of 40,000 acres. The project includes the building of a 61-storey (277 meters high) and a 56-storey (260 meters high) service apartment, a 72-storey (308 meters high) five-star hotel and condo, and a 4-storey shopping mall, with a total construction area of 310,000 square meters, and construction period of 48 months.
> 
> 
> The 8 Conlay Complex will be a new landmark building in Malaysia upon completion. It will also set a record high for MCC in terms of building heights. Winning the bid for the project shows the strength that MCC has in developing Malaysia market, creating a new phase for it to develop “Belt & Road” market.


http://en.mccoverseas.com/m5/info/14758.html
http://finance.sina.com.cn/roll/2017-06-23/doc-ifyhmpew3162515.shtml


----------



## moogfx

No updates on this one?


----------



## Focalor

308m?
Should move this to supertall thread.

So much hype and advertising fees spent on this towers already.
Hopefully can start soon


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Another supertall for KL :banana:


----------



## davidwsk

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6PFc9mRPv8o


----------



## davidwsk

U/C now









https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/


----------



## azey

wow its rising....so exciting
(can move this thread already)


----------



## QalzimCity

already above the ground! not proposed anymore, should move this thread to its new home


----------



## akif90

KSK LAND FB


----------



## davidwsk

promulgate said:


>


..


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.facebook.com/KSKMalaysia/


----------



## Dean_14

Oct 2017

IMG_8202 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Can't wait to see it rising. Just behind The Exchange 106! :cheers:


----------



## akif90




----------



## davidwsk

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l3uit29GZP0


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.facebook.com/KSKLand/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCTKYuT-NDA


----------



## nazrey

Kempinski Hotel & Residences 



ericyong said:


>


----------



## akif90




----------



## Munwon

Lovely, probably the best towers going up in KL!


----------



## KillerZavatar

beautiful


----------



## davidwsk

fizomilan said:


> The podium look bigger than the rendering


..


----------



## davidwsk

Dean_14 said:


> Apr 2018
> 
> IMG_8928 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_8952 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


..


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.facebook.com/KSKLand/


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.facebook.com/KSKLand/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lhtang2006/41925376694/in/photostream/


----------



## Dean_14

June 2018



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> IMG_20180623_185648nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lhtang2006/41925376694/in/photostream/


pardon me for my off topic comment but I like these buildings with red roof :grass:

is there thread about them?


----------



## MalimDeMan

Zaz965 said:


> pardon me for my off topic comment but I like these buildings with red roof :grass:
> 
> is there thread about them?


It is a 5star hotel named The Royal Chulan.
Sadly, i can't found any post in SSC dedicated to the building.


----------



## Zaz965

^^
thanks


----------



## akif90




----------



## akif90

*Behind the brown building, covered with blue net*































*©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Hope it's gonna rise fast like trx 106


----------



## MalimDeMan

At the sales gallery.


----------



## azey

promulgate said:


>


......


----------



## davidwsk

promulgate said:


> *2018/12/9*


..


----------



## gyanrosevelt

wow. can't wait its raising surpass the banyan..:banana:


----------



## qnayeon

Everytime i take a look at Kuala Lumpur it looks better. Talk about a glow up <3


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEVyQfk878o





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZaYupWCTyM


----------



## FirzDaurens_

Kuala Lumpur is on the right path


----------



## ssoott

Too bad Harrods cancelled their +300m hotel project across the street. If they didn't, these buildings will add another nice triple supertall cluster just beside KLCC supertalls


----------



## azey

ssoott said:


> Too bad Harrods cancelled their +300m hotel project across the street. If they didn't, these buildings will add another nice triple supertall cluster just beside KLCC supertalls


and that Harrods plot will be ultimately replace by 77 storey KL Edition hotel :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBsmbnkVAqZT/


----------



## Wayden21

is it on hold? don't see any progress between november and now...


----------



## Munwon

^ I don't think so. Its just at a slow part of construction


----------



## Dean_14

Feb 2019

The lobby
IMG_2169 by Dean Hing, on Flickr

The facade
IMG_2163 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


IMG_2168 by Dean Hing, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

IMG_2045 by Dean Hing, on Flickr

1 more


----------



## akif90

Nice update


----------



## akif90

15 February 2019


----------



## ssoott

I can see that once the podium is done, the cores will rise faster


----------



## davidwsk

Tony 90 said:


>


..


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.facebook.com/KSKLand/


----------



## nazrey

< Left
Evening Skyline by Simun Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL Architecture by Allison Hore, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B3ox4IZjTzE/


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, October 2019 by hectorlo, on Flickr
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, October 2019 by hectorlo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

https://www.soyacincau.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/191023-exchange-106-TRX-12-1-1920x1079.jpg


----------



## sepul

I totally forgot about the existence of this U/C supertall in KL :facepalm:


----------



## Dean_14

Dec 2019

IMG_0018 by Koi Yang, 於 Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KT5_1222 by chuttersnap, on Flickr


----------



## ssoott

https://www.thestar.com.my/news/true-or-not/2019/12/23/dont-panic-the-building-is-not-falling

:lol::banana::nuts::lol::banana::nuts:


----------



## nazrey

Credit @greaterkualalumpur • https://www.instagram.com/p/B6hhGykHcAu/


----------



## nazrey

https://deskgram.co/p/2207088041349433168_8559412354


>


----------



## nazrey

Credit @nicolepippi https://www.instagram.com/p/BoPN2FIAbwA/


----------



## akif90




----------



## davidwsk

Daysra said:


> Taken yesterday.


..


----------



## davidwsk

silverian86 said:


> Taken today. What a nice cluster


..


----------



## ssoott

They're already taller than Pullman. Next month, they will probably grow taller than Pavilion. Hopefully by the end of April or June they will overtake the Banyan so that I can see them directly from my house


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng-h19H9IEo


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/B6h7vvIJGMd/


----------



## Zaz965

I like buildings hugging one each other :yes:


----------



## QalzimCity

KL now seems like a favourite playground for architects


----------



## Munwon

Why so slow? This is my favorite project in KL


----------



## zwamborn

Munwon said:


> Why so slow? This is my favorite project in KL


The last pics "update" are from february


----------



## Munwon

zwamborn said:


> The last pics "update" are from february


Thanks! Why aren't we getting updated pictures. Such an amazing project. I hope the KL members can step in.


----------



## nazrey

Source: WanFly Studio


----------



## nazrey

September 2020








Source: WanFly Studio


----------



## davidwsk

GDB gets RM1.25bil job in iconic 8 Conlay


PETALING JAYA: GDB Holdings Bhd’s unit Grand Dynamic Builders Sdn Bhd has secured a RM1.25bil contract to complete the remaining building works for the iconic 8 Conlay mixed-development in Jalan Conlay, Kuala Lumpur




www.thestar.com.my













GDB clinches RM1.25b contract â€“ its largest to date â€“ for works on KSK Landâ€™s 8 Conlay


PETALING JAYA: GDB Holdings Bhd has secured its largest single contract to date of RM1.25 billion for the completion of the remaining main building wo...




www.thesundaily.my


----------



## nazrey

GDB gets RM1.25bil job in iconic 8 Conlay


PETALING JAYA: GDB Holdings Bhd’s unit Grand Dynamic Builders Sdn Bhd has secured a RM1.25bil contract to complete the remaining building works for the iconic 8 Conlay mixed-development in Jalan Conlay, Kuala Lumpur




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## nazrey

by amycluvix


----------



## KAAAZ

From this video: 



 From this channel: SZ - Eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

*@ SKYRUN*


----------



## nazrey

@ greaterkualalumpur


----------



## azey

Any updates?


----------



## hizad




----------



## Munwon

Looks back under construction!!!


----------



## LoveArki

OMG... I really feel sorry for The Pearl's owners who bought the units which are facing the Wyndham Suites....


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## azey

LoveArki said:


> OMG... I really feel sorry for The Pearl's owners who bought the units which are facing the Wyndham Suites....



Ahahah almost silly looking....same goes to Platinum 1 and 2


----------



## azey

irfanpomelo said:


> View attachment 1326068


----------



## Munwon

New crane?


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## davidwsk




----------



## ssoott

The construction pace is moving pretty slowly in the past few months. From afar, it looks like there's no more than 5 new floors were added in a span of 3-4 months.


----------



## Munwon

ssoott said:


> The construction pace is moving pretty slowly in the past few months. From afar, it looks like there's no more than 5 new floors were added in a span of 3-4 months.


I think they changed contractors not too long ago


----------



## azey

*8Conlay/Kempinski Hotels & Residences*
-middle right









(In the foreground)*Bukit Bintang or in translation ‘Starhill’ , is the Shibuya/Times Square of KL*











*📷IG : hasbvllah*


----------



## azey

📷: Habsah Abang Saufi


----------



## azey

📷 : encik_skmyusuf


----------



## ssoott

I think the construction resumed a few weeks ago, only to be stopped by the lockdown. From afar, I saw some increase in height


----------



## azey

📷: nickson teoh


----------



## azey

Definitely rising….






































yt : eagle eye studiors


----------



## Munwon

The best project and KL!!!


----------



## azey

yt : zain asri


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## azey

📷: klcityscapes


----------



## Munwon

Under construction again?


----------



## Zaz965

it has been disholded


----------



## davidwsk




----------



## nazrey

@ flyviz


----------



## ssoott

Is it just me or is there really a big increase in height in these two weeks? I think I saw some new floors since the last time I looked at this building from afar. It's definitely a lot taller than The Banyan next door already.


----------



## nazrey

imagesofmalaysia


----------



## nazrey

thesean9313


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWsyx2gpiUe/


----------



## Kadzman

The lower component; Tower A topped up at 280m. The architecture firm RSP is also involved in the PNB 118 project. Short video can be viewed at the link below or directly at RSP's Instagram.
















@rsp.kl Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com


Explore @rsp.kl Instagram profile with posts and stories - Picuki.com




www.picuki.com


----------



## azey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW2eQxFPRTj/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXScGFcJwrd/


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXYPOkyv0GR/


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Its from a while ago but from a pretty good angle:
















8C August 2021- 5


访问文章了解更多信息。




www.jvv-group.com.cn


----------



## Aaron Ngu

8 Conlay progress as 23rd December 2021, took this pic from Pavilion just now.


----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CWLB6-YJve5/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CW-1RBYphV9/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

__
http://instagr.am/p/CXdQjOHFuaz/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## CxIxMaN

These are photos taken from 8 Kia Peng, behind 8 Conlay. You can really see she sheer size of 8 Conlay from here. The road Changkat Kia Peng is completely surrounded and there are 2 remaining bungalows here completely surrounded by high rises like a canyon


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## sepul

Jan 2022


----------



## silverian86

*







*


----------



## nazrey




----------



## davidwsk




----------



## nazrey




----------



## ssoott

From KLCC Park


----------



## Zaz965

^^^^^^^^
does anyone know the name and height of this building on the right?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> does anyone know the name and height of this building on the right?


Permata Sapura Tower, 253 meters








Permata Sapura Tower | KUALA LUMPUR | 253 m | 53 fl


Permata Sapura Tower Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia HEIGHT: 252.5 meters/828.4 feet FLOORS: 53 COMPLETION: 2020 ARCHITECT: Arquitectonica FUNCTION: Office By nazrey Permata Sapura Kuala Lumpur by A satan incarnate, on Flickr By Izzz By Izzz By Daysra By Daysra




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Lincolnlover2005

nazrey said:


>


What’s the QR Code on the side of the building?


----------



## Zaz965

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> What’s the QR Code on the side of the building?


I presume the potential tenants can access the prices for offices and apartments.


----------



## davidwsk

GDB Holdings lifts suspension on 8 Conlay project


PETALING JAYA: GDB Holdings Bhd has lifted its suspension of works on the 8 Conlay project.




www.thestar.com.my


----------

